# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Pse shumë vajza të mira përfundojnë te djemtë e këqinj?

## DI_ANA

Shume djem besojne se vajzat e mira preferojne nje lidhje me nje djale problematik sesa me nje djale te urte dhe te sjellshem.Dhe disa djem besojne se e vetmja menyre per t;u bere Don Zhuan me femrat eshte te sillesh pak si halabak.
Shume femra,nese do te flisnim hapur,do te pranonin qe ka dicka qe i terheq dhe i intrigon te djemte halabake.
Ka plot raste qe femrat u thone jo djemve te mire,sepse thjesht nuk i terheqin.
E megjithate po e shtrojme kete pyetje per vajzat dhe per djemte.
Sa e vertete eshte kjo?
Pse vajzat jane te terhequr nga djem te tille?

----------


## bebushja

te pershendes per temen DIANA :buzeqeshje: 
Une do thosha ska te keqij dhe te keqija ,por thjeshte ligesia eshte pjes e pa ndare dhe e miresise ,njeriu ne qenjen e vet i ka te dyja keto
Pse mos te themi se keta capken( qe dikush i quan te keqij per arsyet e veta)  ,din te zgjedhin gocat e duhura (te mirat),pastaj eshte dhe vetia e terheqes se tipave te kundert.Gjithom cunat e shkathet jan te prirur drejt gocave te ndrojtura,dhe gocat e shkathta drejt cunave te ndrojtur,sepse pikerishte ketu ajo lidhje behet me e plote,plotesojn njeri tjetrin.

----------


## ino89

ne fakt i cik femrat ne pergjithesi  jane mendje te lehta.Ketu ne Shqiperi femrat  lidhen me disa djem qe i sheh me makina llukzoze edhe kujtojn se kur lidhem me kete person i duket vetje sikur ka pushtetin edhe kur perfundojn ne tek semafori po  nga keto cunat

----------


## Militik

> ne fakt i cik femrat ne pergjithesi  jane mendje te lehta.Ketu ne Shqiperi femrat  lidhen me disa djem qe i sheh me makina llukzoze edhe kujtojn se kur lidhem me kete person i duket vetje sikur ka pushtetin edhe kur perfundojn ne tek semafori po  nga keto cunat



Mos i pergjitheso  gjerat .Nuk eshte e vertete kjo qe thua.Ka deblie sa te duash por nuk eshte e thene qe te jene tere femrat ashtu .Burrat dhe grate jane te barabarte.Burrat ua kane nevojen grave aq sa grate ua kane nevojen burrave.
Ato femra mund te kene hallet e tyre qe nuk jane as punet e tua.Nga halli njerezit bejne shume gjera te cilat ty mund te duken te pamoralshme nese nuk je ne vendin e saj.

----------


## ShocK

> Shume djem besojne se vajzat e mira preferojne nje lidhje me nje djale problematik sesa me nje djale te urte dhe te sjellshem.Dhe disa djem besojne se e vetmja menyre per t;u bere Don Zhuan me femrat eshte te sillesh pak si halabak.
> Shume femra,nese do te flisnim hapur,do te pranonin qe ka dicka qe i terheq dhe i intrigon te djemte halabake.
> Ka plot raste qe femrat u thone jo djemve te mire,sepse thjesht nuk i terheqin.
> E megjithate po e shtrojme kete pyetje per vajzat dhe per djemte.
> Sa e vertete eshte kjo?
> Pse vajzat jane te terhequr nga djem te tille?


Ngaqe te ashtuquajturit "Halabake" mund te kene me shume mundesi, ne drejtim te aventurave, sesa djemte e mire te cilet mesojne edhe jane me te qete ne krahesim me keta "Halabaket". Ka shume arsye qe ndodh kjo gje..... Per me teper do lexoj edhe disa postime qe te krijoj nje ide me te qarte  :shkelje syri: .

Por kjo e thene ne kete teme eshte mese e vertete.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Shume djem besojne se vajzat e mira preferojne nje lidhje me nje djale problematik sesa me nje djale te urte dhe te sjellshem.Dhe disa djem besojne se e vetmja menyre per t;u bere Don Zhuan me femrat eshte te sillesh pak si halabak.
> Shume femra,nese do te flisnim hapur,do te pranonin qe ka dicka qe i terheq dhe i intrigon te djemte halabake.
> Ka plot raste qe femrat u thone jo djemve te mire,sepse thjesht nuk i terheqin.
> E megjithate po e shtrojme kete pyetje per vajzat dhe per djemte.
> Sa e vertete eshte kjo?
> Pse vajzat jane te terhequr nga djem te tille?


Bahhh mu sme rrezulto kshu. Pse do thush ti? 
Ne natyren e mashkullit eshte si dhe ne natyren e femres..dhe te cdo qenie njerezore DJALLI dhe ENGJELLI. E MIRA dhe E KEQA. Ne momentin qe nje vajze ben mire, jep dashuri , ben cdo gje per njeriun qe ajo mendon se e do,ndermerr hapa disi te rendesishme etj etj...tamam ktu mendoj qe zgjohet ai "djalli" tek mashkulli qe nuk do ta perkufizoja me shume se fjalen " i hipen vetja ne qejf". Me mendimin : Hajd se po kap ene i tjeter, po boj i nat sex me i goc tjeter , po e trajtoj icik keq kte qe kom...se tek e funit kjo vdes maro per mu ene nuk me le...me kto mendime ecen mashkulli qe sapo i ka hipur vetja ne qejf dhe dosdo do duket i keq...faktikisht ai po vepron keq. Nuk do ta perkufizoja te keq nje mashkull apo nje femer. Per mua meshkujt *pa tru* nga mbivleresimi qe u behet arrijne ne vet-terbim dhe nuk din me se c`bejne, C`eshte ajo qe duan, Ajo qe kerkojne .... dhe ate qe duan te bejne. Dhe ne momentin kur ata humbin ate vleresim apo mbivleresim qe i eshte bere , zbresin prap ne toke por kete here qelqi eshte thyer dhe nuk mund te rindertohet ashtu si ne fillim. Dhe si perfundim i gjith kesaj eshte nje DESHTIM i projektuar nga sjelljet e kqija. 
Si per meshkujt dhe per femrat njesoj me duket kjo ceshtje.
Qeniet e pjekura mendoj se nuk arrijne ti bejne kto GABIME .

----------


## Militik

Qeniet e pjekura?
Epo pervoja thone qe eshte si kreheri qe ta japin kur te bien floket.
Ka ca gabime qe nuk riparohen dot.Dhe po i bere e peson per tere jeten tende.
Piqesh duke bere gabime apo jo?
Por per keto gjera me mire te mbetesh i papjekur sesa te piqesh duke bere gabme.

----------


## * Denisa *

Sepse ne thellesi jane dhe ato te etura per aventure. Nje mashkull i "urte" do te behej shume shpejt monoton , nje i " hedhur " adrenaline e gjalle.Por kur vjen puna tek "lidhja e perhershme" preferohen djemt/vajzat e urte. Experieca.......,me nje te "hedhur" perjeton me shume caste, te mira apo te keqija qofshin keto.Si perfundim molla e ndaluar te terheq me teper  :buzeqeshje:  

pershendetje

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Qeniet e pjekura?
> Epo pervoja thone qe eshte si kreheri qe ta japin kur te bien floket.
> Ka ca gabime qe nuk riparohen dot.Dhe po i bere e peson per tere jeten tende.
> Piqesh duke bere gabime apo jo?
> Por per keto gjera me mire te mbetesh i papjekur sesa te piqesh duke bere gabme.


Qeniet e pjekura, dmth qeniet e pjekura ne te gjithe aspekte. Nje i tille di te arsyetoje ceshte me mire per te dhe per ate qe e do. Nuk vepron sipas instiktit.Sepse e dine qe ne fund te fundit veten e tyre do te lendojne me shume se cdokënd tjeter.

----------


## Dorontina

*Pse vajzat e mira perfundojne te djemte e keqinj?*
Une kam pa te kunderten, gjeth mashkujt e mirê me vajza katastrof, por me siguri vajza qe ska pamje ajo ka karakter e mendoj qe mashkulli don nji femer me karater.

Sot isha ne supermarket dhe pash nji qift te ri ku mashkulli edhe femna ishtin super ..i kam percjell duke ba komision e aq perputheshin qe disa herê thash Mashallah e *une kam vendos qe tash kur ta gjej nji mashkull siq e du unê* , Ai qe i thot mashkullit tim ti je me i mirê, une po ju bej be ketu *se kam me kap per flokesh* ....ket do ta them edhe ne kontrat te marteses ....

----------


## DI_ANA

:pa dhembe:  ah ti me shkrive fare...
Po ku i pe mi dreqe te cila magazine.?
Arrete de draguer toi quand tu fais les courses :perqeshje: 

bisou ma belle

----------


## Dorontina

hahahhaahhahaa ah kuku per zote ishin super per tju marr lakmi...o te rrall jan sot qiftet e mirê.

Moi je drague ? noooooon je me fais draguer  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xhuliana

vajzat qe preferojne djem te ketille o nuk e kane idene se me ke jane lidhur ose  po kerkojne aventure apo nenshtrim ....se nuk e durojne me monotonine e jetes se tyre....dhe 1 djale i thjeshte do te ishte shume i parashikueshem....

----------


## DI_ANA

> Sepse ne thellesi jane dhe ato te etura per aventure. Nje mashkull i "urte" do te behej shume shpejt monoton , nje i " hedhur " adrenaline e gjalle.Por kur vjen puna tek "lidhja e perhershme" preferohen djemt/vajzat e urte. Experieca.......,me nje te "hedhur" perjeton me shume caste, te mira apo te keqija qofshin keto.Si perfundim molla e ndaluar te terheq me teper  
> 
> pershendetje



I jap te drejte mendimit tend,me duket se ndonjehere vete ne femrat kerkojme kete gje....nuk kam cte shtoj me teper! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> vajzat qe preferojne djem te ketille o nuk e kane idene se me ke jane lidhur ose  po kerkojne aventure apo nenshtrim ....se nuk e durojne me monotonine e jetes se tyre....dhe 1 djale i thjeshte do te ishte shume i parashikueshem....


Asnjehere nje djal i thjeshte nuk eshte i parashikueshem. Mund te jete aq i thjeshte sa mos te te shkoje mendja.
Napoloni me vetem 28 ushtare kundra 200 ka thene - E vetmja gje qe nuk parashikohet , nuk mund te improvizosh para saj eshte Thjeshtesia. Vetem me thjeshtesine mund ta fitojme dhe kete beteje te fundit.( dhe e fitoi )

----------


## xhuliana

> Asnjehere nje djal i thjeshte nuk eshte i parashikueshem. Mund te jete aq i thjeshte sa mos te te shkoje mendja.
> Napoloni me vetem 28 ushtare kundra 200 ka thene - E vetmja gje qe nuk parashikohet , nuk mund te improvizosh para saj eshte Thjeshtesia. Vetem me thjeshtesine mund ta fitojme dhe kete beteje te fundit.( dhe e fitoi )


po ku une o llaci....mbase per ato vajza qe duan te jetojne ne hene mbase djemte e thjesht jane pak, smund tu japin cka duan.....

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

As nuk te mora vesh fare. Icik mo qarte.
Filloje ne maroje fjaline. Jo pa maru i fjali me m`fillu tjetren . 
Se ne veteranet fillojm e rroisim ka icike tashi :P

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

Djem te keqinj???????
Jo smund te quhen te keqinj se sbesoj se ndonje femer mund te jete me shume e terhequr nga nje kriminel apo pimp apo drug dealer se sa nga nje djale i dale qe ka pare bote me sy dhe ka kaluar eksperienca te ndryshme ne jete.Ky lloj mashkulli smund te quhet "djale i keq" por thjesht njeri i gjalle qe e perballe jeten si ti vije dhe me kurajo te plote.PO pra cdo femer eshte e terhequr nga keta lloj meshkujsh sepse i japin me shume siguri per te ardhmen dmth qe i japin partnereve te tyre kurajo ne cdo lloj situate jo si ca djem qe sdine te ndajne shapin nga sheqeri sdine tu tregojne vendin njerzve por vine verdalle pa nxjerr gje ne drite. Gjithashtu dhe djemt jane shume me te terhequr nga vajzat e hedhura sesa nga ato qullset qe skuqen kur nje djale u ben kompliment ose nderrojne rrugen kur shikojne nje grup meshkujsh.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Djem te keqinj???????
> Jo smund te quhen te keqinj se sbesoj se ndonje femer mund te jete me shume e terhequr nga nje kriminel apo pimp apo drug dealer se sa nga nje djale i dale qe ka pare bote me sy dhe ka kaluar eksperienca te ndryshme ne jete.Ky lloj mashkulli smund te quhet "djale i keq" por thjesht njeri i gjalle qe e perballe jeten si ti vije dhe me kurajo te plote.PO pra cdo femer eshte e terhequr nga keta lloj meshkujsh sepse i japin me shume siguri per te ardhmen dmth qe i japin partnereve te tyre kurajo ne cdo lloj situate jo si ca djem qe sdine te ndajne shapin nga sheqeri sdine tu tregojne vendin njerzve por vine verdalle pa nxjerr gje ne drite. Gjithashtu dhe djemt jane shume me te terhequr nga vajzat e hedhura sesa nga ato qullset qe skuqen kur nje djale u ben kompliment ose nderrojne rrugen kur shikojne nje grup meshkujsh.


Tashiiiii....une si djale i urte qe jam,nuk kam kerkuar asnjehere nje vajze te hedhur
dhe e di pse?!...sepse nje vajze e hedhur do te merzitej shpejt me mua dhe do te me jepte duart duke me thene:...-me vjen keq per ty mor djale por nuk mund te rri e te ndaj shapin nga sheqeri per ty...shko dhe gjej nje humbamëne qe te vjen per shtat!...dhe besoj se do te kishte plotesisht te drejte!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Sesht e then te perfundosh me nje djal te keq , un gjithmon kam menduar se esht ligji natyres i till , qe esht ber kompesimi  nje i mir me nje te keq , se 2 te mir bashk ose 2 te kqinj bien msysh  sjetojn dot bashk .....*

----------

